# M&P Rebate?



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

To those of you who took advantage to the M&P rebate.
How long did it take to get the two extra mags and check? I'm getting tired of going to the range with only two mags.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

I sent in my rebate form/receipt the middle of Nov. The mags just came two weeks ago, still waiting on the $50.00 check....


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

Well it has been only 4 weeks but it seems longer. I'll be in MA all week, maybe I could just pick it up. :anim_lol:

I guess I'm just being impatient. 

Have you checked on the $50? It seems strange one would show and the other wouldn't.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Timing is dependant on quantity of claims submitted per day, week etc. Basicly if they are selling a lot it will take a bit longer but you will get it. I have been watching this question track on MP-Pistol.com for the past year.

Enjoy your M&P

:smt1099


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for the link. I dare not get hooked on another gun forum though.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I got my mags within 6 weeks, but the $50 check took a few months. They'll come eventually. 

I personally like to limit the number of mags I bring to the range. It makes the session last longer when you have to keep reloading in betweeen. :mrgreen:


----------



## 54omle (Feb 9, 2008)

Silly said:


> To those of you who took advantage to the M&P rebate.
> How long did it take to get the two extra mags and check? I'm getting tired of going to the range with only two mags.


I bought my m&p .357 sig in late october and sent it in within a day or two. I received the mags in late January and the rebate check on 2/19. Hope it helps. Now WHERE IS THAT .357 sig M&PC?


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

54omle said:


> Now WHERE IS THAT .357 sig M&PC?


I saw that listed for sales somewhere and I thought it was a mistake. It made me think I want one but they weren't showing any in stock.

Is this something that S&W is releasing this year?


----------

